# [Reading Group] March 2014 Nominations



## Philip Overby (Jan 13, 2014)

Since _Prince of Thorns_ by Mark Lawrence has been selected for February, we can start nominations for March 2014. Please limit your nominations to two or three at the most per person. 

For March, let's go with the theme *dungeons and/or dragons.* These can be books that either feature dungeon-crawling/adventuring/treasure hunting and/or dragons prominently. 

Make your nominations below until January 31st. Once January 31st comes, I'll open a new thread for voting. On February 1st we'll begin discussion of our February 2014 book _Prince of Thorns._

So please offer up your nominations below!


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 13, 2014)

Dragondoom, by Dennis McKiernan. For a Tolkien-style fantasy with a dragon, it's hard to beat.

http://www.amazon.com/Dragondoom-Mi...TF8&qid=1389637284&sr=8-1&keywords=dragondoom


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm going to nominate books I haven't read, so here it goes:

The Legend of Eli Monpress by Rachel Aaron.








Amazon.com: The Legend of Eli Monpress eBook: Rachel Aaron: Kindle Store


_Eli Monpress is talented. He's charming. And he's a thief.

But not just any thief. He's the greatest thief of the age - and he's also a wizard. And with the help of his partners - a swordsman with the most powerful magic sword in the world but no magical ability of his own, and a demonseed who can step through shadows and punch through walls - he's going to put his plan into effect.

The first step is to increase the size of the bounty on his head, so he'll need to steal some big things. But he'll start small for now. He'll just steal something that no one will miss - at least for a while.

Like a king.

The Legend of Eli Monpress includes the novels: The Spirit Thief, The Sprit Rebellion, and The Spirit Eater._
*
Since this is actually three books bundled together and it costs the same as the individual books, if chosen we could read the first book only.*

_His Majesty's Dragon_ by Naomi Novik. 







Amazon.com: His Majesty's Dragon (Temeraire) eBook: Naomi Novik: Kindle Store

_Aerial combat brings a thrilling new dimension to the Napoleonic Wars as valiant warriors rise to Britain’s defense by taking to the skies . . . not aboard aircraft but atop the mighty backs of fighting dragons.

When HMS Reliant captures a French frigate and seizes its precious cargo, an unhatched dragon egg, fate sweeps Capt. Will Laurence from his seafaring life into an uncertain future–and an unexpected kinship with a most extraordinary creature. Thrust into the rarified world of the Aerial Corps as master of the dragon Temeraire, he will face a crash course in the daring tactics of airborne battle. For as France’s own dragon-borne forces rally to breach British soil in Bonaparte’s boldest gambit, Laurence and Temeraire must soar into their own baptism of fire._

And my last nomination:

_A Natural History of Dragons_ by Marie Brennan.







Amazon.com: A Natural History of Dragons: A Memoir by Lady Trent eBook: Marie Brennan: Kindle Store

_Marie Brennan begins a thrilling new fantasy series in A Natural History of Dragons, combining adventure with the inquisitive spirit of the Victorian Age.

You, dear reader, continue at your own risk. It is not for the faint of heart—no more so than the study of dragons itself. But such study offers rewards beyond compare: to stand in a dragon’s presence, even for the briefest of moments—even at the risk of one’s life—is a delight that, once experienced, can never be forgotten. . . .

All the world, from Scirland to the farthest reaches of Eriga, know Isabella, Lady Trent, to be the world’s preeminent dragon naturalist. She is the remarkable woman who brought the study of dragons out of the misty shadows of myth and misunderstanding into the clear light of modern science. But before she became the illustrious figure we know today, there was a bookish young woman whose passion for learning, natural history, and, yes, dragons defied the stifling conventions of her day.

Here at last, in her own words, is the true story of a pioneering spirit who risked her reputation, her prospects, and her fragile flesh and bone to satisfy her scientific curiosity; of how she sought true love and happiness despite her lamentable eccentricities; and of her thrilling expedition to the perilous mountains of Vystrana, where she made the first of many historic discoveries that would change the world forever._

Let's get some more nominations in!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 16, 2014)

I figure if folks can't think of something to go with the theme, you're free to nominate anything you feel like. I think carrying over some nominations from the February vote might be worth it as well.

Still plenty of time to nominate, but just keep this in mind!


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Ankari (Jan 29, 2014)

I found one!







And we get the bonus of it being originally written in another language.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 29, 2014)

That one is awesome, actually and I read it a while back. I don't remember a dragon being it though, haha! Maybe they just put it on the cover because it looks cool. 

I love Andrzej Sapkowski's work (see my signature) so far and this is my favorite of the two I've read (The Last Wish and Blood of Elves). It's actually a sort of framed short story collection.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd second a nomination of _His Majesty's Dragon_ or _The Last Wish_. And if we're rolling over from last month, there was _The Iron Dragon's Daughter_, which technically had a dragon if more in name than in most traits.

The 'dungeons' makes me think of the short story The Desecrator by Steven Brust. Not really long enough for a book club, but it's light reading when you're taking a break from the heavier works.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll also nominate Dragon Weather, though to be honest I'll vote Dragondoom first and either Last Wish or Natural History of Dragons second. Still, Dragon Weather is a nice one.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Steerpike (Feb 4, 2014)

Rounding out with something a little different:


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm going to open up voting starting on February 15th, so anyone who wants to nominate a "dungeon" or "dragon" themed novel for March, do so now to get on the voting list. 

These terms are pretty loose, by the way. "Dungeon" could be an adventure story or something that includes exploring for treasure or some such. "Dragon" can be, well, dragons.


----------

